# Last Chance Turkey 2014



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well this weekend will be the final two days to bag a wild turkey. I've been trying with my crossbow but it seems like where ever I set up they always take another route or stay just out of range. I'm going to hunt them hard these final two days.


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Good luck! I accidentally put about 15 of them to bed Wednesday night deer hunting. Got out bright and early Thursday. Setup about a hundred yards from them. They flew down and crossed a river onto my neighbors property. Managed to call them back, but couldn't get them to cross the river. All in all was pretty exciting, but ended up the way most of my turkey hunts do.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well I'm not hunting today, going to watch the Browns game. I spent 8 hours yesterday in the ground blind and didn't see a thing.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

howdog said:


> Good luck! I accidentally put about 15 of them to bed Wednesday night deer hunting. Got out bright and early Thursday. Setup about a hundred yards from them. They flew down and crossed a river onto my neighbors property. Managed to call them back, but couldn't get them to cross the river. All in all was pretty exciting, but ended up the way most of my turkey hunts do.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 It's tough to get a turkey to cross water it has to fly over. In the spring, when they're mating. you have a chance but in the fall, when they're not mating, it's almost impossible.


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

I saw 3 in a field down in Ashland county this afternoon. I watched the game as well. Yea I've never had much luck getting them to cross anything. Rivers or roads. It's still fun getting out there. I wish I hadn't seen the game today. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I ended up going out at half time because I didn't want to waste time watching a loss. I didn't see anything again but a day in the woods beats watching a disappointing loss. Hopefully we have luck this spring!


----------

